# New Haunter and new to the Forum



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

HI I joined the forum a few days ago after seeing DevilsChariot cauldron creep of course! I had already started with a few props ( my first ones ever ) and I had become a little ambitious but very motivated with my results! I am seeing so many high quality and amazing stuff in here I am speechless. I would post pics but I dont think I can yet. Hoping to haunt for many years to come. I am go glad to know I am not the only freaky creepy person and liking it


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Haunthunter!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

DC's Caludron Creep is still one of my all time favorite Halloween props!
Glad it showed you the way here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome fellow freek! You're at home among fellow haunters now. You can relax. Wait..don't relax now, Halloween is in 30 days. Get to work!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey HH, welcome to the fun! You picked one heckuva prop to fall for, made by an amazingly talented and really nice guy. We gots lots of those kinds of guys and gals around here - glad you are now part of it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the madness. Hubby and I thought we were the only ones who were this into Halloween too, and then we got a computer and started looking online and realized that we weren't alone...there's a whole COMMUNITY of haunters! Welcome to the family...lol.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

trishaanne said:


> Hi and welcome to the madness. Hubby and I thought we were the only ones who were this into Halloween too, and then we got a computer and started looking online and realized that we weren't alone...there's a whole COMMUNITY of haunters! Welcome to the family...lol.


Well said trishaanne! 

Welcome to the forums Haunthunter!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you so much fellow freaks! Scareme I have been reeeaaallly busy. Whew! Too much obsession with these stuff. I have now cemetery columns with fence and a double gate, a terrifying putrified soul thats coming out of the ground a cauldron creep on the way and I keep saying I wont build anymore but I can't stop . Seriously the guys at home depot nod every time they see me enter the store hahahahaha. Its a little embarrasing . Went shopping today and saw this posessed woman stationary prop for $25 dollars. The long black hair head is removable and hooks to a pvc like tube. It has the perfect hole to install the spinning motor I just saw at the same store and I am thinking...hmmmm this could be another one...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

